# Briar creek sportsmans club burke co.



## work61 (Jan 7, 2009)

Briar creek sportsmans club has opinings. The club is in burke co. 19,000 acs. Yes the number is right. Dues 975.00 . E-mail me for more imfo. work61@knolgy.net   thanks jimmy


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Jan 9, 2009)

Club is a great deal with alot of hunting and fishing opportunites! The Club has many big deer killed off of it every year and with 20,000+- acres there is plenty of room for you! My Father has been a member since 87 and i joined in 06 and we love it! I would even say its the best deal in the state if not in the south-east!! I am even working on a website at the moment hope to have it completed by the end of the month!! Oh and the $975 is a family membership your spouse and children are welcome and the club is very family centered!!


----------



## shanesbandit (Jan 11, 2009)

Is there good squirrel hunting also on it and can we sq hunt thru february


----------



## 67chevyjr (Jan 11, 2009)

squirrels are abundant in the club.


----------



## work61 (Jan 12, 2009)

There you go. Facts don't lie. You call. We will look at the property. You join. We hunt and have fun???? To good to be true? Not.


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Jan 12, 2009)

The 975 is a year round membership so yes you may kill squirrels, or any other small game during the small game season! They are all over the club!!


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Jan 12, 2009)

Great Deal!!


----------



## celticfisherman (Jan 12, 2009)

Any rabbits? Can you hunt small game thru deer season as well?


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Jan 12, 2009)

celticfisherman said:


> Any rabbits? Can you hunt small game thru deer season as well?



Tons of rabbits, we actually have some members that only rabbit hunt! We have members that joined only to coon hunt, only to turkey hunt, ect... Although the deer hunting is great. We have appox. 8,000+- acres that is strictly trophy managed and the by-laws state that no rabbit dogs can be on those particular areas during Georgia deer season***. But as for the other 12,000+- acres is a 1st come 1st serve basis. So you sign in to the area first you may small game hunt during deer season.**


*** This is a fairly new rule and is subject to change, if you need more information on the rule pm Cigarman he is the current secertary of the club, and he knows the by-laws better than i do!!

** Also the dog hunting lands are Used Saturdays and Wednsdays, and if you want to hunt(deer,waterfowl,small game, ect...) a particular area on dog hunting land those days, all you have to do is contact the huntmaster (leader of the dog drives), and ask him if he plans to hunt in that area. It is a very easy process, and seems to get along great!!


----------



## HOG-HEAD (Jan 12, 2009)

whats up tripod we missed you in bartow this weekend , you guys have a great club. Dont run out of spots ,  before you call me and alan thats the best dog hunting club i have been to in a while. It is like it used to be in the old days. Dont let dog-water kill them all


----------



## shanesbandit (Jan 12, 2009)

where is the nearest small airport woould it be milledgeville/


----------



## bdoutdoors (Jan 12, 2009)

waynesboro has a small airport not to far from the club


----------



## shanesbandit (Jan 12, 2009)

I will look that one up


----------



## work61 (Jan 13, 2009)

I buggered up the spelling it is work61@knology.net sorry about that. Jimmy i will be showing the club after jan 15th. So you can see all the club and we won't 
mess up our fellow hunting buddies. Thanks jimmy


----------



## FireMedic380 (Jan 18, 2009)

When do you start your membership "year" please?


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Jan 19, 2009)

"When do you start your membership "year" please?"

Well with current conditions, I belive it starts the moment you pay! Normally existing members pay sometime in april/may, new members sometime in june/july!! You could pm Cigarman and he can give you more info!! or email work61 Any more questions you can pm me thanks


----------



## FordHunter (Jan 19, 2009)

do you all run dogs? how many members?


----------



## work61 (Jan 19, 2009)

Membership runs from  april to april


----------



## work61 (Jan 19, 2009)

Yes we do run dogs on half of our property. 9500 acs..
No dogs are allowed on the other tracts of land, we have around 205/215 members. Any other questions feel free to e-mail me  work61@knology.net  thanks jimmy


----------



## work61 (Jan 20, 2009)

We have a club meeting this weekend. I will be free to show the club after that. Thanks jimmy


----------



## work61 (Jan 21, 2009)

This cold snap should get the rabbit dogs a way better chance.


----------



## Cigarman (Jan 22, 2009)

Feel free to PM or email me with any questions. (email topshoppe@bellsouth.net)
You may also call my cell 706-825-5617. (I keep it turned off during the times I am at work so leave a message and I will call back as soon as I am available to talk. When I am out of my shop I have it on and will answer immediately.)
I am the current, and most likely the future, secretary. I have the by-laws and current hunting rules available to email you.
The fellowship out our club is second to none. The members are as much of a selling point as the hunting and fishing opportunities. 
Our Membership year runs from April 1st to March 31st. The Board of Directors will meet the first week of April to vote on the new member applications. As Tripod (georgiabuck6) has indicated we will be taking in up to 20 new members before March 31st this year because we never filled our roster last year. This means your dues, if you join early, will get you the whole turkey season as well give you time to scout before the season.


----------



## work61 (Jan 23, 2009)

Here is the short version. If you want to have a good time, hunt, and fish. Here we are  just call.


----------



## mikelogg (Jan 23, 2009)

Do you have a camping area on the property?


----------



## work61 (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes we do, but no power. There are other members who lease /own othe places close by with power.


----------



## redfishwater (Jan 25, 2009)

how about ducks,swamps,water of any kind, dove fields


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Jan 26, 2009)

We got ducks!! and water, swamps, huge ponds, briar creek runs straight thru the middle of the club, several other streams, more wet-weather ponds than you can count, about five or six big deep ponds, some of them you can put a boat in, and we usually have a dove feild every season!!


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Jan 29, 2009)

Our website is coming along nicely, We have done alot to it over the week, put a ton of pictures up and still have more on the way! But there is alot left to do I hope to be done in a week or so, Go check it out www.briarcreeksportsmanclub.com, go browse the pics, check out our by-laws, we even have put new member applications up for anyone interested, there is a to contact me on the website if anyone has any questions, all I really have to do now is hammer out the details on the hunting and fishing portion of the website, but the photo gallery itself speaks volumes for the club! Go check it out!!


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Feb 5, 2009)

Its a great deal!!


----------



## davemac (Feb 27, 2009)

Do you still have openings for this year?  Interested and have been to the web site but wondered how the sponsorship works.  Not sure if I know anyone in the club or not.

Thanks.


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Feb 27, 2009)

I sent you an email back, davemac. I will get with you, on the sponsorship!


----------



## Hunterbob1 (Feb 27, 2009)

*web site*

Georgiabuck6
You did a great job on the web site. I just found it. I enjoyed looking at. Keep up the good work and tell your  dad I said hello.Looking forward (hopefully) to hunting with you all again this year.
Bobby Yeargin
GONetwork


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Mar 1, 2009)

Thank you very much Bobby, we enjoyed having you and the GONetwork Seeds youngsters, this past November. We as members had a Blast! Hope you and the young hunters enjoyed it. We are planning on doing the 3rd Annual Briar Creek Youth day next season! And we hope to see you again at the club next season. and thanks for the praises on the website, hope it can be as helpful to anyone interested, as I have intended it to be.


----------

